# Anyone going to the Lewisburg, WV shows



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The Lewisburg shows are this weekend, wondering if anyone is going. It is a very small show, only 2 weimaraners, BB and a special. I am still going though with BB, hey maybe she can take breed lol. 

I am also showing a English Cocker and English Springer Spaniel. 

Here are the show times and ring numbers, I am only going for Friday-Sunday.

Friday

Ring 3 at 9:00 AM for Weims
Ring 3 at 10:45 AM for ECS
Ring 3 at 11:45 AM for ESS

Saturday
They are having the special 4-6 month attraction there, but I don't have any entered.

Ring 4 at 9:00 AM for Weims
Ring 4 at 9:00 AM for ESS
Ring 4 at 10:00 AM for ECS

Sunday
Ring 4 at 8:00 AM for Weims
Ring 4 at 9:00 AM for ECS
Ring 4 at 10:00 AM for ESS


----------

